# Firebird já anda pelos bugs

## humpback

Estou neste momento a correr o mozilla firebird (antigo phoenix). Estou a usar a versao binária. Ja anda uma ebuild (que eu estou a usar) pelo bugzilla https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21145 . Tenho estado a correr isto e parece tao estavel/rapido como o phoenix 0.5 e parece ter mais algumas features.

Eu nao segui o que esta nas release notes e não apaguei o meu profile antigo (nao queria perder os settings, as cookies de auto-logon e cenas assim) e até agora não tive problemas (but your millege may vary).

Não esquecer que isto é mui beta, nao venham chorar se algo correr mal  :Smile: 

----------

## To

Eu usava o Phoenix antes de mudar para a gentoo e tb o uso em windows. Espero que esta nova versão me resolva alguns probs com o DHTML. Tirando esse detalhe bate os outros browsers aos pontos  :Very Happy: 

Tó

----------

## pilla

Instalei o binary e nao funcionou direito na minha maquina (nao conseguia executar)

Como estava precisando de usar urgente, reinstalei a versao CVS que eu tinha gerado o binario anteriormente...

----------

